# 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten



## Susanne (14. Nov. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier die ersten Gedanken/Infos zu meinem Neubau:

*Hier Eindrücke von der aktuellen Teichanlage:*
Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)

*Hier mein großes Vorbild:*
Karstens Ex-Teich

*Zeitplan:*
Bagger-Arbeiten *bis spätestens * Anfang Dezember 2010 (Zeitpunkt aus Kostengründen)
Bau des Teichs zum Frühlingsbeginn 2011

*Die Grundidee:*

*Möglichst viel Wasser - jedoch keine weitere Opferung von Fichten-Wurzeln!*

*Die Art des Teiches:*

Baden ist nicht meines, daher werde ich im Teich nicht schwimmen, ich habe jedoch eine Freundin, die selbiges sehr gerne tut, jedoch nicht wöchentlich da sein wird. Ich will jedoch in meinem Schlauchboot auf dem Teich schaukeln und meine Goldorfen sollen sich auch wieder im Teich wohlfühlen. Werde einen Schwarm von maximal 15 Tieren halten (für __ Störe ist mein Grundstück zu klein, das wäre mein Traum). Teich sollte trotz allem so "naturnah" wie möglich aussehen und auch Libellenlarven etc. sollen eine Überlebenschance haben.

*3 Steile Wände *(Gefälle 60-70 %). Über der Folie *Verbundmatten *der Firma N. eingeschlämmt mit *Flüssigbeton *in *Sandoptik*. (Unter der Folie 900er Vlies, jedoch anders als bei Karsten ohne Erdhaken und ohne Betonwände/Baugitter, da ich mir das nicht zutraue, dafür weniger steil). 1 Wand flacher (Gefälle 30-40 %) ggf. mit Pflanzpodesten.
*Geplante Tiefe* (auf Oberfläche Substrat) 2,50 m.
Teichform eher viereckig, links ein kleiner "Ausläufer". Je nach Wurzelwerk der Fichte wird dies noch breiter bzw. harmonischer an den Teich angeschlossen. Form bedingt sich durch den aktuellen Wasserspielplatz.

Bisheriger *Bachlauf *bleibt bestehen, nur der bisherige Teich, der Wasserspielplatz und die feuchte Wiese werden abgerissen. Der bisherige *Wasserfall *soll wieder in den neuen Teich münden. Ggf. gewisse Umfunktionierung des Bachlaufs zu einer besseren Reinigungsleistung "à la Pflanzfilter", wobei der Bachlauf von Anfang an als ein solcher gedacht war, inzwischen aber arg verwachsen ist.

Position/Form Steg ist noch nicht abschließend geplant, 1. Idee kleiner *L-Steg *im Schatten entlang Garage. (Bei schönem und nicht zu heißem Wetter liege ich dann im Schlauchboot in der Sonne auf dem Teich).

*Ufergestaltung *bei den Steilwänden möglichst wie bei Karsten als "überhängende Ufer". Bei der flacheren Seite (zur Grünfläche hin) ggf. Ufergraben.

*Technik*: Beibehalt des Skimmers mit Pumpe. Evtl. Einbau unterm Steg wie bei Karsten, ansonsten wie bisher "hinterm" Steg im Erdreich mit Folienanschluss.
Da mein Wasser im Teich nicht mal annähernd so klar war wie bei Karsten, möchte ich hier jedoch ggf. "aufstocken" und freue mich hier besonders über Tipps. Spaltsiebe wurden in der Vergangenheit immer sehr gelobt, ggf. muss ich den Bachlauf "pflanzfilter-tauglicher" machen, ggf. muss ich einen zusätzlichen Filter aufstellen (Platz dann "hinter" der Fichte, so dass der Filter vom Niveau über der Quelle steht), ggf. eine *zusätzliche Bodenpumpe *im Teich, ggf. ein zusätzliches "Schlamm-Fress-Pflanzbeet". In dieser Reihenfolge könnte ich aufstocken, hier bin ich auf Eure Erfahrungen angewiesen.

*Pflanzen* wachsen bei mir nur bedingt gut. Auf jeden Fall wieder (m)eine Seerose in der Nähe des Stegs und in der Flachzone was immer dort wachsen will. Unterwasserpflanzen je mehr je besser. Hier wäre ich für Einpfanz- und Pflegetipps noch dankbar, aber das hat noch Zeit bis ins Frühjahr.

 Hab ich was Wichtiges vergessen zu berücksichtigen?

Ich wäre grundsätzlich dankbar für Eure Gedanken + Erfahrungen, im Speziellen besonders für die Themen "Steilwände" + Folien-(Sicht-)Schutz sowie "klares Wasser" und die dazu erforderliche Technik (ich hasse Technik und die Kleinlebewesen im Teich sicher auch).

Und jetzt noch eine Skizze zum aktuellen Planungsstand:





Und noch ein paar schnelle Bilder von heute:

Blick aus der Küche (Spiegelungen bitte ignorieren):


 

Blick über den Bachlauf auf das alte Teichloch:


 

Blick über Wasserspielplatz und Steg auf das alte Teichloch:


 

Blick von "unten" Richtung Terrasse/Haus. Hier werde ich wegen des Gefälles eine Mauer zur Straße hin bauen müssen, damit das Erdreich/der Teich eben sein kann. Die Straße sieht man unterhalb des Zauns "durchblitzen".


----------



## axel (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne

Was hast Du den für eine Pumpe die Du für Deinen schönen Bachlauf 
verwendest ? Pumpleistung Stromverbrauch ?
Wie sind den die Tiefenbereiche in dem geplanten Teich ?
Sind in der Skizze nicht zu erkennen.
Für Dein Teichvolumen brauchst Du ja Pflanzzonen für Wasserpflanzen .
Ich würd nicht auf 2,50 Tiefe gehen . Da kommst Du schlecht mit einem Schlammsauger heran . Kois hast Du ja nicht und möchtest Du auch nicht .
Wenn Du doch so tief gehst, würd ich Bodenabläufe empfehlen.
So 1,60 Teich reichen doch auch . 

lg axel


----------



## sante (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo,

also mein teich ist 2,5 meter tief und hab keine probleme damit. Bodenabläufe würde ich auf jedenfaff auch empfelen.


----------



## Susanne (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Zusammen,

ohh ... grad schreib ichs zur Technik-Frage ... Bodenablauf finde ich gar nicht toll - davor hab ich ordentlich Angst. Bin nicht gewissenhaft genug, um den sauber einzubauen und hätte laufend Angst, dass der undicht ist. Nene, geht nur mit Pumpe auf dem Teichboden (an der tiefsten Stelle).

Tief wollte ichs machen, damit ich so viel Wassermenge wie möglich drin hab und dass meine Freundin mal ordentlich drin baden kann. Mit dem Schlammsauger wollte ich eh net rein, Bodenpumpe wäre schon genug des Reinigungsluxuses für einen Teich mit "nur" 15 Goldorfen.

Warum ratet ihr sonst noch von der Tiefe ab?

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Schön, dass Ihr geantwortet habt, war schon ganz traurig, dass sich niemand für mein Projekt interessiert


----------



## dersil (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne



Su_ schrieb:


> Bodenablauf finde ich gar nicht toll - davor hab ich ordentlich Angst. Bin nicht gewissenhaft genug, um den sauber einzubauen und hätte laufend Angst, dass der undicht ist. Nene, geht nur mit Pumpe auf dem Teichboden (an der tiefsten Stelle).



 ( Vorsicht ich hab nicht viel Ahnung )

bei 2,5 m Tiefe und mit wie viel Wasservolumen? brauchts sicher eine gigantische Saugleistung
der Bodenablauf hat wohl den Vorteil, das der Wasserstand im aufsteigendem Rohr gleich dem Wasserspiegel im Teich ist - in dieses Rohr kommt dann z.B. eine Rohrpumpe  und da der Wasserdruck des Teiches mit arbeitet sollte aus meiner Sicht viel weniger Saugleistung nötig sein.
Ich weiß nicht den Fachbegriff aber ich weiß das das rote Ablaufrohr das richtige ist
das kann in die Erde
Da sind Dichtungen drin - die eingefettet eingeölt flutschen dann ganz gut ineinander und sind DICHT!




> Tief wollte ichs machen, damit ich so viel Wassermenge wie möglich drin hab und dass meine Freundin mal ordentlich drin baden kann.


Ab einem einem bestimmten Wasservolumen und mit wenig Fischbesatz geht es evtl. auch ohne Technik

siehe Schwimmteiche


----------



## Susanne (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*



Bin total unglücklich, weil ich hab so gar keine Ahnung mehr, was ich will. So Fragen wie Teichprofil sind echt schwierig zu lösen. Möglichst viel Wasser in den Teich zu bekommen und es trotzdem natürlich aussehen zu lassen, ist superschwierig.

Also nicht wundern, wenn ich hier grad nichts zu berichten habe - ich sitze derzeit eher mit Papier und Bleistift da und überlege alle Vor- und Nachteile von Teichtiefe, Pflanzzonen und Gefälle-Prozente nach. Aber von den 2,5 m Tiefe bin ich schon ab. Ab Substrat reichen vielleicht doch auch 1,8 - 2 m ... so, dass halt noch Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen.

Morgen ist erstmal Abbau bisheriger Teich geplant - so weit wir halt kommen.

Grüßle
Susanne

@ Axel: Ich hab eine Sprick-Pumpe ... vermutlich Quell-Max, aber das weiß ich nimmer so genau. Wollte auf jeden Fall eine Pumpe, die gut Höhe überwindet und trotzdem noch gut Leistung bringt.


----------



## dersil (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*



Su_ schrieb:


> ...  ich sitze derzeit eher mit Papier und Bleistift da und überlege alle Vor- und Nachteile von Teichtiefe, Pflanzzonen und Gefälle-Prozente nach. ...



Hallo Susanne
 genau > überlegen-planen-bauen
*so wird es gut werden*

Mein Teich war leider schon fertig, als ich das Forum hier fand 
ich hätte doch ganz anders  gebaut


----------



## Susanne (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Silvio - was soll ich Dir sagen ... ich hatte das Forum 2003 noch rechtzeitig gefunden und hier sehr sehr viel gelernt (und inzwischen leider schon wieder sehr viel vergessen). Ich hatte damals einen supergenialen Plan erarbeitet mit Unterstützung vor allem von StefanS. Wochenlang getüftelt, extrem viel Zeit investiert ...

... und grad fehlt mir einfach die Zeit für wochenlanges tüfteln  ... dabei weiß ich, dass es total nötig wäre :? ...

... nuja ... aber heute gabs schon großen Fortschritt beim Abbauen, allerdings hatte ich auch tatkräftige Unterstützung und leider hab ich damals sehr gut gebaut, ist gar net so leicht alles abzubauen 

Morgen mach ich mal Foto rein 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne,
einem Teich mit viel Wasservolumen kann ich nur zustimmen! 
Ich würde aber auch daran denken, wie ich wieder herauskomme! Und vielleicht auch, wie ich hinein, um ihn zu pflegen! Mit Teichhose kann man das fast das ganze Jahr hindurch, nur braucht man am Rand eine Stufe, auf der man noch stehen kann. Und irgendwie sollte man auch ohne Akrobatik hinein- und wieder hinauskommen.
Soweit meine Gedanken zu Deinem Plan, der ja voll bis an die Grenze geht.
Da Du so einen schönen Filtergraben planst, musst Du nicht noch einen Bodenablauf in 2,50 m Tiefe bauen. Ich selber hätte keinen Plan, wie ich den mal reinigen sollte, so er verstopft ist ...:?.
In einem anderen thread hatte ich mal von Naturagart-Prinzip geschrieben. Ist bei mir (fast) auch so, und die Rohre liegen unter einer Ufermatte. Damit sind sie nicht mal mehr zu ahnen, nach nur einem Jahr... . Das wäre doch eine Lösung für Dich: die Pumpe in einem Schacht, der am Teichrand steht, und dadurch die strenge Teichform auflockert. Zum Schacht hin zwei Leitungen (Skimmer, "BA"), und vom Schacht weg eine zum Bachlauf/Seitenarm entlang der ersten Tiefenstufe, auf der Folie.


----------



## axel (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne 

Ich hab mal ne Skizze im Internet gefunden die für Dich auch machbar wäre .

http://www.murphys-pcwelt.de/Gartenteich/html/filtergraben.html

Da hast Du dann den Bachlauf mit eingebunden .
Ich würd dann auf extra Filtertechnik erst mal verzichten . Du hast ja die Pflanzen im Filtergraben . Ich würd den Teichrand aber trotsdem noch mit einer Flachwasserzone versehen .
Sieht einfach schöner aus wenn im Teich auch noch Pflanzen sind.

Anhang anzeigen Teichskizze S.bmp

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Servus Sussanne, Servus Axel

Text aus dem Link von Axel

"_Unsere Pumpe haben wir ans Ende des Grabens gesetzt. Sie befördert das Wasser zur Quelle unseres kleinen Bachlaufs, der sich durch den Garten schlängelt. Dadurch, dass ständig Wasser aus dem Filtergraben entnommen wird und woanders hintransportiert wird, sinkt der Wasserspiegel im Filtergraben (Abb. 2). Durch ein Saugrohr, das vom Teich in den Filtergraben mündet, fließt Wasser in den Graben nach, da der Teich nun einige Zentimeter, vom Wasserspiegel her gesehen, höher liegt als der Graben. Die Pumpe arbeitet also indirekt, indem sie die beiden Wasserspiegel mit einem Schwerkraft-System ausgleicht._"

Da sehe ich ein Problem ... wenn die Bachlaufpumpe mal still stehen sollte läuft Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filtergraben und geht dort über, da der Filtergraben tiefer als der Teich liegt.

OK ... geht wahrscheinlich nicht viel Wasser verloren, aber warum nicht den Filtergraben am selben Niveau wie der Teich .... durch das wegpumpen in den Bachlauf fließt genauso Wasser in den Filtergraben nach 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## axel (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Helmut 

Der Rand vom Filtergraben und der vom Teich sind doch gleich hoch .
Dort war doch der Wasserspiegel gemeint .
Also ich denke da läuft nichts über im Filtergraben.

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Servus Axel

Dann habe ich das wohl falsch interpretiert 

Wenn der Rand die selbe Höhe hat, kann natürlich nix überlaufen


----------



## Susanne (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

danke für Gedanken und Dir Axel für die Skizzen/den Link. Vom Prinzip gefällt mir der Filtergraben sehr, gibt nur ein Aber und das ist der Platz. Alles, was Filtergraben würde, geht mir an Platz für den Teich verloren. Es gibt also entweder einen Bachlauf oder einen Filtergraben, weil am Teich will ich keinen Abzug machen, wenn ich noch lange genug warte mit der Umsetzung (was ja zwangsweise passieren wird, da der Winter vor der Türe steht), könnte es sogar passieren, dass ich beschließe, den Bachlauf auch noch abzubauen und in den Teich zu intengrieren (Bitte haltet mich davon ab, sollte ich den totalen Größekoller bekommen).

Es gibt zwei Dinge, die in meinem Garten (außer der Terrasse) sein sollen: Meine Fichte und mein Wassergarten. Sonst muss und wird da nicht wirklich was sein außer den Pflanzen ganz hintem im Garten vor dem Zaun. Zwangsweise werden noch ein paar Grasflächen übrig bleiben und zwar genau dort, wo die Fichte ihre verbleibenden Wurzeln hat, der Rest des Gartens ist unter Folie. Somit kann ich nicht wie eingezeichnet einen zusätzlichen Filtergraben installieren.

Meine Gedanken zur Filterrei stand heute: Ich werde es beim Oberflächenskimmer belassen und das Teichwasser von Frühjahr bis Herbst durch den Bachlauf lassen. Der Bachlauf wird nie ganz trocken, auch bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe nicht, da er entsprechend tief gebaut ist. Sollte ich dann mal feststellen, dass das Wasser mir doch zu trübe ist, dann habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten, einen Filter aufzustellen: a) direkt hinterm Fichten-Stamm und b) hinterm Teich bei den Eiben. Dort kommt man zwar nicht wirklich zum Filterreinigen etc. hin, aber das überleg ich mir dann, wenn es soweit ist. Pumpe würde dann auf den Teichboden kommen oder außerhalb und nur der Schlauch in den Teich, aber wie schon gesagt, erst, wenn es nimmer anders geht, ist ja letztendlich nur Eitelkeit so klares Wasser haben zu wollen - in der Natur sind die Teiche ja auch nicht so klar. Solange die Wasserwerte okay sind, sollte mich also trübes Wasser nicht stören. A propos __ Störe(n) ... bei den ist es ja glaub ich auch so, dass sie lieber in trübem Wasser leben, wer weiß, vielleicht ist das bei den Goldorfen ja auch so. Und sooo trüb wars ja nu auch wieder nicht. Und - im Fall eines Falles hoffe ich dann mit Filtertechnik wie eben beschrieben noch etwas mehr Wasserqualität zu erhalten. Bodenablauf ist für mich weiterhin ein NoGo .. schon die Vorstellung, dass da in 5 Jahren eine Schraube durchrostet und der Bodenablauf dann undicht wird, würde mich bei jedem "unterklärbaren" Wasserverlust den Schlaf rauben.

Nichts desto trotz werd ich mich über Filtergräben weiter schlau machen, vielleicht kann ich so einen auch noch hinter dem Teich einbauen. Dort muss ich eh Erdreich aufschütten. Andererseits wollte ich dort ggf. noch eine Fichte pflanzen, meine jetzige ist 50 Jahre alt und schon sehr hoch. Wenn die umfällt und aufs Reihenhaus fällt, das kann ich mir gar nicht leisten.

Flachzone werd ich übrigens schon drin haben. Es gibt ja "nur" 3 steile Wände und auch bei denen überlege ich, ob ich die nicht erst nach 50-100 cm steil werden lasse. Mal schauen. Wäre ich nicht so vernarrt in Karstens Teichoptik, dann würde ich sicher auch an den 3 anderen Seiten erst noch einen Pflanzstreifen machen. Aber mein Schlauchboot ist lang, da brauch ich schon auch Platz dafür 

Nu aber genug geplappert ...noch ein Bild 16.11. und ein Bild von heute mit dem Ergebnis der Abbau-Aktion von gestern. Die blauen Linien sollen so ungefähr den künftigen Teichverlauf zeigen. Die Balken vom Steg brennen übrigens hervorragend in meinem Kaminofen. War allerdings sehr erschreckend, wie leicht die Bretter abgebrochen sind, als ein 2-Meter-Mann drauf rumgesprungen ist - dafür ging das Zerlegen schneller. Was man auf den Fotos nicht sieht ist der hochgemauerte tiefe Teil des Teichs, auf dem jetzt nur noch die NG-Matte zu sehen ist, die Steine liegen jetzt alle gestapelt unterhalb der Fichte.

Grüßle und gesegneten Sonntag!
Susanne


----------



## dersil (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne

wie schon geschrieben, würde ich auch so manches an meinem Teich anders machen, nachdem ich hier mich angemeldet und so viel kompetentes gelesen habe.

Nun zu deinem geplanten Teich

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe > vorerst keine Technik geplant?

mein Vorschlag wäre denn > drittes Bild vom 16.11. mit den blauen Linien
links oben einen Platz schaffen, wo 3 Regentonnen reinpassen  ( sprich ebenerdig )
diesen Platz aber vorerst als Filtergraben zu gestalten. Also mit Ein-Auslauf aber vorerst mit der Funktion als Pflanzenfilter.
Sollte dieses nicht funktionieren, kannst du immer noch Technik ( Filter ) einbauen.


----------



## Susanne (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Silvio,

hab mal wieder wichtige Infos unterschlagen wie ich merke: "Hinter" dem Teich steht ein Hochhaus - 20 Stockwerke oder so und das im Südwesten. Sprich der Teich hat da nicht wirklich viel Licht und für intensiven Pflanzenwuchs also nicht geeignet. Hatte im Teich mühseelig ein paar Hängeseggen zum Wachsen gebracht. Die hintere Seerose wollte nie, nur die weiter vorne. Pflanzfilter könnte ich nur in den Bachlauf einbauen ... und so gesehen ist der Bachlauf mit seinen 60 cm Tiefe (inkl. Sand-Substrat) ja ähnlich wie ein Pflanzfilter ... oder?

Mir will noch nicht so ganz in Kopf, warum ich wegen so ein paar Fischchen überhaupt ein Filter brauche? Wenn Filter, dann kommt der an den Fuß der Fichte (links im Bild noch ein paar Zweige zu sehen). Dort komm ich dann auch gut zum Reinigen hin.

Momentan ist mir nur eines wichtig: Teichfolie leer räumen, Teichfolie raus bekommen, Vlies rausbekommen und Bagger reinlassen. Über den Rest mach ich mir den gaaanzen Winter dann Gedanken (bin derzeit leicht überlastet und gesundheitlich zudem nicht auf der Höhe, muss geistig kleine Schritte machen).

Was hättest Du an Deinem Teich stand heute anders gemacht (was Du nicht nachträglich noch ändern konntest?)

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## dersil (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne

Der Bachlauf soll 60 cm Tiefe haben - Respekt
Für den Bachlauf braucht es ja sowieso einen gepumpten Kreislauf mit dem Teich...
...mach einen Bodenablauf


Susanne schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio,
> Was hättest Du an Deinem Teich stand heute anders gemacht (was Du nicht nachträglich noch ändern konntest?)



Einen Bodenablauf wäre eines 

ich war mal spazieren

ein Thema hier
ganz viel zu lesen
eine empfohlene Filterpflanze hier

Bitte dran denken - ich hab nicht viel Ahnung
in diesem Sinne


----------



## Susanne (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hi Silvio,

Bodenablauf ist durch ... ich bin mir ja nicht bei viel 100 % sicher, aber dass ich keinen Bodenablauf mache, dass ist 100 % sicher. NG rät auch davon ab.

Hab mal ein Bild von meinem Bachlauf drin beim ersten Probewassereinlauf - noch ohne Sand drin etc.:

Dann mach ich mich jetzt aber mal ans Lesen 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## dersil (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne

bin verwirrt

ist das Bild schon vom neuen Projekt ?


----------



## Digicat (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Guten morgen Silvio

Nö, daß Bild von Susanne ist lt. Dateiname vom 31.05.2003 .....


----------



## Susanne (12. März 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Zusammen,

der Winter ist rum und der Bagger kommt in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen. Hab seither nichts mehr gemacht, aber ich nutze heute das schöne Wetter, um den Teich "baggerfertig" zu machen. Gedanken habe ich mir seither auch keine mehr gemacht, hab zu viele andere "Baustellen". Werde jetzt erstmal ein "Grobloch" ausbaggern lassen und den Rest dann - wie auch immer - von Hand formen. Da ich am Rand Beton habe bzw. Büsche, die raus müssen - wird die grobe Form eh vorgegeben sein.

Wollte mich heute eigentlich nur geschwind "zurück" melden und jetzt dann gleich im Forum mal schauen, wie man Teichfolie und Teichvlies entsorgt/entsorgen läßt.

Grüßle an Euch alle
Susanne


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo

welcome back ! 

eigentlich solltest Du sowas als Sperrmüll in den Werkstoffhöfen loswerden .....

oder 

beerdigst es unter Deinem Neubau 

mfG


----------



## Susanne (16. März 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Karsten,

danke  ... und 100 Punkte. Hab bei Sperrmüll angerufen, darf 3 Kubikmeter Folie dort auf Sperrmüllkarte kostenlos entsorgen. Hab jetzt erstmal einen Teil aufs Garagendach gelegt, wer weiß, vielleicht komm ich ja auch noch auf die blöde Idee künstliche Felsen bauen zu wollen und da muss ja irgendwas unter den Beton. Aber das ist noch weite Zukunftsmusik. Viel aktueller ist, dass der Bagger jetzt schon nächste Woche kommt. Und ich hab immer noch keinen Plan  ... aber in der ersten Runde kommt jetzt mal das alte Geraffel raus und in der zweiten Runde wird dann das Loch ausgehoben. Im Fall eines Falles wird es einfach tief mit 3 Steilwänden und einer flach auslaufenden Seite zur Terrasse hin. 

Aber vielleicht komm ich ja nochmal zum Nachdenken, was ich eigentlich genau will außer möglichst viel Wasser im Teich 

Ich meld mich wieder, solange liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Zusammen,

nicht,dass Ihr denkt, ich baue den Teich ohne Eure Anregungen ... ich komm nur so gar nicht zum Planen. Das Baggerloch ist zwar seit vielen Wochen da, hab schon Ostern darin Feuerchen gemacht etc. - aber von Teich oder einer Teichplanung noch keine Spur. Foto von dem Loch kann ich übrigens keins reinstellen - das ist einfach zu peinlich. Außer einem Meter Rand und viel "tief" sieht man nix mehr von meinem Garten  (eigentlich wollte ich ja grad eines reinstellen, aber geht echt gar nicht  )

Jetzt werd ich mal schauen, wie ich das "Riff" gestalten werde, schade, dass man kein Meerwasser-Teich bauen kann mit schönen Korallen und bunten Fischen :smoki (okay, ich war grad eine Woche lang Urlaub machen am Meer - deswegen bin ich ja auch so erholt, dass ich abends nochmal an PC kann).

Seid einfach herzlich gegrüßt, ich werd auf jeden Fall wieder hier sein, wenn ich erste Pläne habe.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## mike77 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hi,

Nur als Tipp:

Heutzutage baut man in Schwerkraft wenn man die Möglichkeit hat !!!

Hier musst du mit BA und Skimmer arbeiten sonst werden die Unterhaltskosten höher und die Energiekosten steigen derzeit weiterhin an.

Natürlich rät NG vom Einbau eines BA ab, du sollst ja auch ein System von denen Kaufen, am Besten Gepumpt ohne Vorfilter mit Pflanzgraben , dann hast nach 2. Jahren Spaß und fängst wieder an mit umbauen 

Plane vernünftig und dann kannst du auch dein Hobby in Zukunft genießen und sparst Nerven und Geld !!

MFG Mike


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

na ja 

die Einen sagen so die Anderen so  :smoki


und Feuerchen ist doch auch o.k. 


mfG


----------



## plumroy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne,

Deine Teichplanung verfolge ich mit großem Interesse und bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht, da ich auch einen Reihenhausgarten habe. Ich plane gerade meinen alten Teich zu erweitern, bin von daher interessiert an allen Informationen, insbesondere wenn es um eine harte Kalkulation des vorhandenen Platz geht.

Was ich bisher in Deinen Threads gesehen habe, gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Viel Erfolg
Ludger


----------



## Susanne (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Zusammen,

@ Karsten: Ich glaube, es wird noch lange Feuerchen geben 

@ Mike: Schwerkraft ... Du kennst ja den Spruch: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, ißt er nicht". Ich würde am liebsten wieder auf Filter verzichten, da ich aber eh einen Bachlauf und einen kleinen Wasserfall habe, brauch ich auf jeden Fall eine Pumpe und dann kann ich ja auch gleich etwas über Filtern nachdenken - evtl  - wenn ich ganz arg viel Langeweile habe .... (ich finde Technik blöd).

@ Ludger: Ich bin absoluter Fan von Karstens ehemaligem Teich, was er aus einem Reihenhausgarten gemacht hat ist in meinen Augen unerreicht. Schau Dich lieber da mal um, da kannst richtig gute Ideen abgreifen! Bei mir wirds noch dauern. Die Randbefestigung (natürlich am liebsten direkt an der Grenze zum Nachbarn) - sprich die harte Kalkulation des vorhandenen Platzes - ist auch bei mir das größte Thema. Hätte ich kein Gefälle im Garten, wäre es vermutlich einfacher. Schade, dass kein erfahrener Teichbauer bei mir ums Eck wohnt, so ein Live-Fachsimpeln wäre sicher mal nett zum Starten ...

Grüßle an alle
Susanne


----------



## plumroy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*



Susanne schrieb:


> @ Ludger: Schau Dich lieber da mal um, da kannst richtig gute Ideen abgreifen!



Hallo Susanne,

ich schaue mich lieber bei Euch beiden (!) um.

Viele Grüße
Ludger aus Köln


----------



## Susanne (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Sodele ... Hauseingang ist fast fertig, so kann ich mich langsam aber sicher mal mit der Teichplanung beschäftigen. Da ich nicht zu viel auf einmal denken will, mache ich das in kleinen gut verdaubaren Häppchen.

Schritt 1: Steilwände müssen vorbereitet werden.

@ Karsten: Du hast Deine Wände mit 8 cm Beton und "metallischer Verstärkung" versehen, soweit - so gut. Jetzt frage ich mich nur, WIE ich das mache, ohne dass mir der Beton runterläuft. Hast Du das verschalt oder die Pampe so fest gemacht, dass man sie gut aufeinander stapeln konnte? Oder noch einfacher gefragt: Hast Du (oder jemand anderes hier im Forum) genau beschrieben, wie man so eine Verstärkung baut und was man dabei alles beachten muss?

Da ich keinen Bodenablauf machen werde und vorhabe, den Skimmer unter dem "Steg" zu befestigen, kann ich ja vom Prinzip her den Teich einfach bauen. 

Sprich: 
Schritt 1: Steilwände betonieren (wie auch immer)
Schritt 2: Vlies auslegen (hier werde ich noch fragen, ob das NG sein muss oder ob es da kostengünstigere Alternativen gibt)
Schritt 3: Folie verlegen
Schritt 4: Folie kaschieren mit diesen Einschlämmmatten
Schritt 5a: Rand gestalten mit Steinen, Holz, etc.
Schritt 5b: "Steg" bauen und Skimmer drunterhängen
Schritt 6: Bodengrund einbringen
Schritt 7: Wasser reinlassen
Schritt 8: Pflanzen innen und außen integrieren
Schritt 9: Mir überlegen, ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe 
Schritt 10: Pumpe anschließen und schauen, ob das Wasser vom Skimmer direkt in Bachlauf soll oder ob ich doch noch was Filtriges dazwischenmache.

Ihr seht, ich bin total detailplanlos. Wo immer Ihr mich warnen wollt - ich werde alles lesen . Besonders freu ich mich jetzt aber über Links zum Thema Teichwände vorbereiten und verfestigen - und Eure persönlichen Erfahrungen/Tipps dazu 

Vielen Dank schon einmal und liebe Grüße
Susanne

P.S. Folie verlegen werd ich aus Zeitgründen vermutlich erst im September können, aber ich würde im Juli gerne alles so vorbereiten, dass ich ausmessen kann und die Folie bestellen kann.


----------



## Susanne (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*



wollte mal ganz vorsichtig nachfragen, ob nicht doch jemand Erfahrung mit Wänden-Betonieren hat. Ich trau mich da nicht so ganz ran.

Hab mal ein Foto von einer der 2 hinteren Ecken reingestellt. Höhendifferenz sind ca. 1,70.

Freu mich auch über Links, sollte jemand schon einmal den Bau von Betonwänden zur Befestigung der Erde unter der Folie dokumentiert haben.

Danke und Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne,
bei der Schräge kannst Du ja mit Beton fast "frei modellieren", oder ihn auch ganz weglassen! 
Wenn Du den Beton "erdfeucht" anrührst (schau' mal auf die Anleitung, das sind knapp 9 Lier Wasser auf 40 kg), dann rutscht er auch nicht. Dieser Beton ist leicht gestampft nach dem Aushärten fest, und schwindet nicht, bzw. bildet keine Hohlräume.
Die "Pflegestellen" bzw. "Einstiege" zum Teich würde ich damit gestalten. Eventuell auch noch etwas steiler gehen. Schau' mal bei mir, zwecks "Schalung". Das geht auch nach "Hausfrauenart", es kann ja nichts herunterfallen.


----------



## karsten. (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo


ich hab heut schon an Dich gedacht ..
mir fahren nämlich schon seit Tagen die Schrankwände mit der Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung um die Stoßstangen . 

eine harte Schale an steile Ufer zu putzen ist ganz einfach , 2/3 cm reichen völlig aus 
mit Folie ,Vlies und Armierung hält dann der Wasserdruck den Rand stabil.

Nimmst solchen Sechskantdraht ab ca 0,7mm (der billigste reicht)
Sechskantdraht weil er sich leicht 3 dimensional biegen lässt 
gibt es in jedem Baumarkt.
den "nagelst" Du an die Wände , nur was steiler 30° ist.

Dazu musst du Dir Haken aus sowas oder Ähnlichem biegen oder vom Schlosser um die Ecke mal schnell 100 Stk  aus seinem Bestand biegen lassen.

je nach Festigkeit des Bodens so 15-30cm lang , musst Du ausprobieren 
das Drahtgeflecht sollte dicht anliegen 
die Stösse reichlich überlappen

Dann ziehst Du mit einer Glätte *Zement*putz auf oder wirfst       . .    ihn an und streichst grob glatt

so dick das der Draht überdeckt ist .
der Putz lässt sich besser verarbeiten wenn Du ihn mit sowas veredelst

Wenn er angezogen hat kannst Du ihn noch mit einer feuchten Malerbürste glätten.

gaaaanz einfach


----------



## Susanne (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Karsten,

jetzt komm ich endlich mal dazu, auch ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben, gelesen hatte ich es ja gleich nachts, als ich nach Hause kam . Jetzt hab ichs nochmal in Ruhe gelesen. Habs ja leider nicht mehr vor meiner großen Sommerfahrt geschafft, aber auch im September/Oktober habe ich ja noch Chancen.

Erstmal aber noch vielen Dank für die Anleitung, da kann ich ja gar nichts mehr falsch machen. Jetzt sieht das aber nach sehr sehr viel Arbeit aus (weil es sich ja nicht nur um einen 5 qm Teich handelt). Mein Freund wollte wissen, zuwas diese Verstärkung überhaupt notwendig sei (meine Antwort, dass Du das so gemacht hast und Dein Teich klasse ist, hat ihm nicht so eingeleuchtet wie mir ) - und - ich würd gerne noch wissen, wie lange 1 Person pro qm ungefähr braucht, wenn man den Zementputz in Wurftechnik auf das befestigtte Drahtgitter aufwirft. (Hintergrund meiner Frage: Da ich ja noch einiges an Zementputz brauche, würde ich mir den fertig gemischt anliefern lassen. Das hatte ich mit Magerbeton auch schon gemacht und das hat gut funktioniert. Man hat ca. 4 Stunden Zeit, das Zeug zu verarbeiten - fragt sich nur, wieviel Helfer ich dann dazu brauche )

Noch ein anderes Thema: *Teichprofil*

Wie steil würdest Du die Wände machen und würdest Du - trotz vermutlich "Ufer-Überhangtechnik" noch eine Pflanzebene auf ca. -20/-30 cm  machen?

Und noch eine Frage 

Ich bin am Wochenende bei NG in Ibbenbüren (bin in Tecklenburg beim Musical) und überlege mir, ob ich mir die Arbeitsmappe Teiche kaufe. Ich hab im August viel Zeit zum Lesen und Planen, allerdings kein Internet und kein Laptop dabei. Die guten alten Fachbeiträge von StefanS und Co habe ich natürlich noch und Deinen Teich als Idee sowieso ... daher die Frage: Bringt mir die Mappe überhaupt noch was? 60,- Euro sind ja auch nicht ohne und noch habe ich keine Kaufentscheidung über die Folie getroffen (mit solchen Fragen komme ich dann, wenn es soweit ist ).

Sodele ... jetzt mal schnell wieder raus hier ... viel zu gefährlich ... ich muss noch so viel einpacken und besorgen für die große Fahrt :shock

Liebe Grüße und danke fürs Unterstützen!!
Susanne


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo



> Mein Freund wollte wissen, zuwas diese Verstärkung überhaupt notwendig sei



kommt drauf an ob  man auf Schmerzen steht ...... 

gibt noch mehr Beispiele zum Thema Steilufer und sicher Böschungswinkel

ICH würde mir den Putz anmachen und veredeln ....
mit nem Rührgerät  

Vielleicht erstmal zu Testzwecken wegens der Technik 

Ich hatte halt nur *senkrechte* Wände um Volumen zu schinden und um keine Folie sehen zu müssen

für Pflanzebenen war mir das o.g. Wasservolumen zu schade

deshalb hab ich sie "nachträglich" eingebaut

Du weißt doch jetzt schon mehr als in der Teichmappe steht kann
und
für 60 € kriegst Du doch Deinen Tank  ..halbvoll 

mfG


----------



## Susanne (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hi Karsten,

bin für geistige Ergüsse mal wieder viel zu müde - aber auf die halbe Tankfüllung und Weihnachtsbeleuchtung kann ich wenigstens mal eingehen:

Für meine Sommertour reichen 60,- Euro nicht mal für ne halbe Tankfüllung ... das pusten wir ruckizucki innerhalb nicht mal 200 km wieder raus.

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Geistig kommt, sobald Hirn wieder verfügbar.


----------



## karsten. (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

ich dachte mehr an Dein Mopped  

*
*


----------



## Susanne (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Sodele - hellichter Nachmittag und ich sitze mit einem Käffchen im Forum - herrlich. Hab fast alles gepackt und hab grad kurz Muse. 

 Weißt Du, was mir grad beim Milchaufschäumen eingefallen ist: Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht längst einen Fachbeitrag "Steilwandteiche mit überhängenden Ufern - die Karsten-Bauweise"? Hab grad in den anderen Beitrag reingespickelt ... die Bauart bedingt ja doch viele "anders-Regeln". Graben und Wände-sichern ist ja das eine, aber die gute Optik kommt ja erst von dem entsprechend geschickten Gestalten des Teichrandes.

Inzwischen hab ich auch einen tollen Platz für den Filter gefunden dream möglicherweise bau ich aufgrund des Platzes doch einen Filter mit ein). Hab neulich in einem Thema entdeckt, dass jemand seinen Filter mit Kaminholz getarnt hat ... und bei mir ist mein Kaminholz 1 Meter hinter der Quelle aufgestapelt - das schreit doch nach Umstapeln 

Aber bevor ich jetzt wieder Romane schreibe (der Kaffee ist noch so heiß ):

Ich bin ja jetzt 4 Wochen lang unterwegs und hab immer wieder Zeit mir mal Gedanken zu machen, wenn auch leider keinen PC mit dabei. Gibt es Deiner Meinung nach besondere Punkte, über die ich mal intensiv nachdenken sollte? Z.B. die *Randgestaltung*: Hast Du die spontan gemacht oder hast Du alles durchgeplant und ggf. vor dem Folieneinbau bereits Dinge dafür berücksichtigen müssen? Das muss ich mir nochmal genauer durchlesen.*Technik *kann ich sicher später hirnen, ich werd vermutlich den Skimmerkasten auch unter eine Art Steg hängen. *Pflanzfilter *ist noch ein Punkt, wo ich mit mir ringen muss ... Platz hätte ich ja, aber der nimmt mir ja Teichoberfläche weg. Darüber muss ich auf jeden Fall auch noch hirnen. *Folie-Verstecken *will ich ja mit diesen Verbundmatten von NG.  

Muss ich sonst noch über was hirnen? Solltest Du noch ein paar so gute Links haben - nix wie her damit ... musst ja nicht alles zigmal schreiben.

So ... Kaffee ist alle .... 

.... ich könnte ja noch ein paar Fotos machen ....

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Axo ... so viel schluckt das Teil übrigens nicht, wenn man es vernünftig fährt - kann man super niedertourig fahren und auf Landstraßen in normal bergigem Gebiet verbrauche ich weniger als andere, die mit hohen Umdrehungen fahren müssen. Nur auf der Autobahn oder bei steilen Pässen schluckt sie etwas mehr - bei letzterem aufgrund meiner mangelnden Fahrtechnik. Aber Moppedsprit in den letzten 2 Jahren war total billig - letztes Jahr 0,- Euro - dieses Jahr warens sicher auch noch keine 100,- Euro ...


----------



## Susanne (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Ich schreib lieber mal ganz klein, damit es nicht ganz so peinlich ist:

Ich hab immer noch eine unbearbeitete Baggergrube ... ich komm einfach nicht dazu *seufz* und das Mopped hab ich auch nur 3mal dieses Jahr bewegt. Aber: Ich lebe noch


----------



## karsten. (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Na und 

es gibt *immer* was Wichtigeres !

und 

die Arbeit maust Dir doch keiner 

mfG


----------



## Susanne (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Also ich hab heute mal wieder für 5 Minuten an meine Teichplanung gedacht ... und das schon im Februar  - bin aber kein cm weiter wie bisher ... es ist eine Schande ... unglaublich ...


----------



## Christine (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Liebe Susanne,

es braucht Dir nicht peinlich zu sein. Schreib bitte lieber wieder normal, sonst muss ich Dir die Rechnung für meine neue Brille schicken


----------



## Susanne (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben (nein - soweit bin ich nun auch wieder nicht), aber immerhin haben wir es geschafft die Verschalung für die Seitenmauern fertig zu stellen und am Montag kommt der Beton rein (3,16 cm³). Und da ich inzwischen alles vergessen habe, was man so wissen sollte für die nächsten Schritte, bin ich mal wieder im Forum, um mich einzulesen. Ich weiß nicht mal mehr, ob ich Sand drunter machen muss, wenn ich mit Vlies arbeite. So weit ist es schon gekommen. Sollten wir die Folie und die Panzerung (NG) dieses Jahr noch hinbekommen, dann bin ich ja schon zufrieden.

Seid einfach herzlich gegrüßt
Susanne


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

zeigmalwiesausiehtjetzt


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne,

Sand unter dem 900er Vlies ist komplett überflüssig,.....genau so überflüssig ist es, einen mit Verbundmatte voll vermörtelten Teich auch noch unter der Folie zu betonieren.  

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Susanne (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Karsten,

bin erst am Wochenende wieder daheim, aber dann mach ich mal Foto. Man sieht allerdings nicht viel neues - halt Verschalung rechts und links und in der Grube noch viel viel Unkraut 

Hallo Thomas,

ja, das hatte ich mir neulich auch überlegt und da ich fast keine senkrechten Wände habe hoffe ich tatsächlich, dass die Wände stabil bleiben, wenn ich den Teich dann mit Verbundmatte vermörtelt hab. So 3 cm sollen da ja auch drauf. Hast Du mit NG vermörtelt?

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne,

ja, habe ich.

Gutes Gelingen

Thomas


----------



## Susanne (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Thomas,

glaubst Du allen ernstes, dass mir so eine kurze Antwort reicht  Nene ... da will ich ALLLLLES wissen. Hast Du irgendwo von Deinem Bau berichtet?

Meine Hauptsorge bei diesem Thema ist, dass ich das direkt auf die frisch verlegte Folie machen möchte. Mit frisch verlegt meine ich, dass ich nach Verlegen kein Wasser einfüllen möchte. Hatte ich beim letzten Teich gemacht, dass sich die Folie schön in die Ecken legt. Beim jetzigen Teich wäre mir das aber viel zu viel Wasser. Befürchte nun aber, dass sich dann später durch den Druck der vermörtelten Verbundmatte die Folie drunter teils zu stark dehnt. Wie bist Du vorgegangen?

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Und noch eine Frage: Hattest Du bei NG einen guten und engagierten Berater? Bei meiner letztjährigen Anfrage war ich sehr enttäuscht, wie ich dort "abgespeist" wurde ... außer einem Angebot habe ich nichts erhalten und schon gar keine Beratung.


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne,

da hast Du recht. Die Folie sollte locker in der Grube liegen und darf nicht unter Spannung stehen. Ich habe auch Sandsäcke benutzt um die Folie auf den Terrassen bzw. am Rand  zu stabilisieren. Verwendet habe ich hell eingefärbten Weißzement. Nach ca. 2,5 Wochen regelmäßigem Spülen war der ph-Wert endlich im Normalbereich und ich konnte endlich befüllen.

Mit der telefonischen Hotline von NG hatte ich über Wochen regelmäßig Kontakt. Ich war ganz zufrieden, d.h. ohne die Unterstützung hätte ich oft nicht weiter gewusst. Sicher nehmen sich die Kollegen dort mehr Zeit, wenn man dort das Material gekauft hat.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Susanne (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hi Thomas,

das mit dem Ausblühen gefällt mir gar nicht - lag das an dem Weisszement? Ich hab noch in Erinnerung von früher, dass man nur Trasszement beim Teich-Innenausbau nehmen soll. Gibts diesbezüglich neue Erkenntnisse?

Wie hast Du denn Deinen Teich immer ausgespült? Da müssen doch zig m³ draufgehen ... Vor der Menge Wasser, die in meinem Teich passen wird, graut mir eh schon ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo,

habe auch schon gelesen, dass Trasszement da unproplematischer sein soll. Da gibt es hier sicher jemand, der sich damit auskennt(?).

Ich hatte die Teichwände etwas abgespült und geschrubbt. Ab und zu hat es ja auch geregnet.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Thomas,

das mit dem Abspülen ist ja ein guter Tipp. Das werde ich machen. Vielleicht ist dann der PH-Wert am Anfang nicht mehr ganz so hoch. 

Vermörtelt habe ich mit Trasszement. Für den Ufergraben hatte ich aber nur noch normalen. Der PH-Wert im Ufergraben war noch höher als im Teich. Ob's am Zement gelegen hat?


----------



## Susanne (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hi Andrea,

Trasszemet ist grau oder? Hast Du den eingefärbt beim Einschlämmen?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne,

ich habe nicht eingefärbt und es ist grau. Einfärben geht aber auch.

Hier ein Foto, dass ich hier schon mal eingestellt habe:
 

Die Flächen die aus dem Wasser reichen, sind mittlerweile vermoost und verkrautet, so dass man von dem Zement nicht mehr viel sieht.


----------



## Susanne (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Andrea,

danke für das Bild und die Infos. Die Frage ist halt, was für Farbe es gibt, wenn man grauen Zement versucht einzufärben. Die Farben sind ja schon für Weisszement gedacht. Welche Farbe hatte der Sand, den Du genutzt hast zum Betonmischen?

Hallo Carsten,

grad noch hell genug fürs Foto - gestern hab ich bis in die Dämmerung geschafft, da ich mich aufgrund Beiträgen im Forum entschlossen habe, "hinten" auch noch eine kleine Betonwand zu machen, damit die Steine besser aufliegen und ich den Höhenunterschied von bis zu 30 cm nicht nur mit aufgeschütteter Erde hinbekommen muss.

Groß geändert hat sich ja nix - außer den 3 Gräben und den 3 Verschalungen:

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Susanne,

die Farbe vom Sand weiß ich nicht mehr. Einfach Sand eben.  

Einfärben würde ich - wenn überhaupt - sowieso nur Bereiche über Wasser. Unter Wasser ist doch hinterher alles ein bisschen verschmoddert und die Farbe nicht mehr zu erkennen. 

Farben für Zement gibt es bei NG , die empfehlen glaube ich auch eine Vermörtelung mit Trass und dann müsste das mit den Farben auch hinhauen.

Aber wie gesagt, so richtig nötig, finde ich Einfärben nicht.


----------



## tomsteich (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Morsche,

falls man, wider Erwarten  , klares Wasser und saubere Teichwände hat, ist die Farbe unter Wasser schon noch zu erkennen.

Ich habe den Mörtel hell eingefärbt, aber vielleicht sieht grau ja auch gut aus?

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Susanne (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

N'Abend 

werd mich wegen Farbe bei NG beraten lassen, aber auf jeden Fall Trasszement nutzen, so ich dabei nicht arm werd .... war eines DER Sachen, die StefanS immer gerate  hatte.

Heute Abend ist übrigens glücklich der Beton in unserer Verschalung gelandet. Und die Verschalung hat gehalten - bin total happy. Jetzt kann sie während des Urlaubes trocknen und dann schau mer mal weiter.

Sollte jemand im Herbst Lust haben beim Teichfolie verlegen zu helfen ... wir freuen uns über erfahrene Hände in Stuttgart 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Sodele ... bin vom Urlaub zurück. Da ich eh bei NG bestellen werde, hab ich mir vor dem Urlaub noch die Arbeitsmappen schicken lassen, damit ich was zu lesen hab im Urlaub - man wird ja doch an das ein oder andere erinnert und geht gedanklich nochmal ganz anders ran, wie wenn man nur versucht zu planen. Jetzt hab ich eine ellenlange ToDo-Liste und bin mal gespannt, was ich davon dieses Jahr noch hinbekomme. Morgen gehts erstmal wieder Geld für Material (und das Leben im allgemeinen) verdienen.

Werd mich natürlich wieder melden, wenn es neue Bauabschnitte gibt bzw. wenn ich auf Eure Erfahrungswerte hoffe.

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Hab wie der Weltmeister geschnorchelt in Kroatien ... ob ich noch ein Riff in meinen Teich einbaue und ein paar __ Muscheln und Fischles reinmache?


----------



## Susanne (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: 2. Teichbau im Reihenhausgarten*

Es geht los

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

jetzt wird's ernst. Hab bereits 3 Tage Naturbeseitigung hinter mir (unglaublich, was da sich so alles verbreitet, wenn man so lange ein Loch brachliegen läßt. Alle Wurzeln etc. werde ich nicht beseitigen können und auch nicht jede Unebenheit wieder richten.

Der aktuelle Plan:

Grünzeug weg
Lose Erde entfernen und "Unterbröselungen (= entstandene Vorsprünge) begradigen
Hänge mit Hasengitter und Erdnägeln befestigen und eine Betonschicht auftragen. (nicht unbedingt zur Stabilisierung sondern eher auch zur Befestigung, damit die Erde nicht weiter ab bröselt - sonst steh ich irgendwann mit dem Teich in Nachbars Garten.
Danach alte Folie auf den Teichboden
Dann Sand auf den Teichboden
Dann Vlies über Teichboden, Betonwände und Betonmauern
Folie rein
Vlies und Einschlämmen drüber
... und dann schau mer mal weiter.

Bin dankbar für Hinweise, Tipps - vor allem für die Sachen, die ich sicher vergessen werde ;-) - Bitte auch einfach Nachfragen - Denkanstöße kann ich gut brauchen, bin ja schon alt und hab alles vergessen, was ich je gewußt habe - und auch das Nachlesen im Urlaub letztes Jahr ist wieder ein Jahr her ...

Grüßle ausm Ländle
Susanne

P.S. Foto kommt nach Begradigung der Wände etc.


----------



## hg6806 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Susanne, hallo Karsten,

der Thread ist ja schon recht alt.
Mich würde es mal interessieren ob soweit alles gut gehalten hat.
Ich habe ähnliches vor. 
Und zwar einen Schwimmteich mit 3-4m Breite und 12,5m Länge für sportliches Schwimmen, daran ca. 40% Pfanzzone.
Die Wände wollte ich auch nahezu senkrecht ausführen, min. 80°, habe recht schweren lehmhaltigen Boden.
Mir hat der Vorschlag von Karsten recht gut gefallen mit dem Verputzen mit Zementputz. Ich würde Estrichmatten gegen die Wände stellen und dann den Putz anwerfen und glätten. Die Frage ist, brauche ich dafür noch ein Fundament? Halten die 2-3cm dicken Wände den Wasserdruck auch wirklich aus. Es kann ja sein, dass sich beim Verputzen dahinter etwas Luft eingeschlossen hat.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Susanne (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Hans-Georg (oder für was steht hg ;-))

um Deine Fragen zu beantworten:

Ich habe kein Fundament gemacht. Das brauchst vermutlich nur für Mauerwerk, das mehr oder weniger senkrecht steht.
Ich habe ganz normales Flies genommen und darauf den Putz geworfen (okay, das meiste hat mein Schatz draufgeworfen, da braucht man auf Dauer ganz schön viel Kraft). Die Haftung im nassen Zustand war erstaunlich gut (hätte ich bei normalem Flies  nicht erwartet). Und jetzt siehts nach wie vor gut aus. Ist inzwischen schön verwachsen und ... ehrlich gesagt ...ich war noch nicht tauchen und habe die Wände nach Rissen abgesucht. Von außen sieht man keine im Wasser.

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße (an alle, bin ja schon ne treulose Seele)
Susanne

P.S. Stelle bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto von meinem hübschen, mit Algen super natürlich aussehendem Teich rein ;-)


----------

